# Need some more hand positions



## allanschon (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got a Cannondale Quick Hybrid, currently it's completely stock parts, and after last weekend, I'm thinking about changing the handlebar setup. I did a 150 mile charity race over 2 days, and my pinky fingers are still numb/tingly from leaning on the flat bars all weekend. 

While I'm planning on buying a road bike that's more suited to long rides like that, I'm going to keep the hybrid as a bad weather and commuter bike. I'd like to be able to do 50 mile rides on it without killing my hands.

So far, I've come up with three options.


 Shell out a few bucks for a new fitting and let the LBS fitter figure it out.
 Bar ends
 Butterfly/ Euro touring style handlebars

What do you think is my best bet?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Ergon grips with bar ends and padded gloves is what I would do first.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

You didn't say if you wear cycling gloves.

You could try some grips like these from Ergon if they will fit on the bars. There are version with bar ends too.

ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS

If that doesn't help, try a stem with more rise or shorter reach.


----------



## allanschon (Aug 16, 2011)

I did wear padded cycling gloves, but probably not a great quality. I picked them up at Dick's for relatively little money. I should probably look into an upgrade there as well.

I haven't seen the Ergon grip before; that's an interesting alternative. The grip on the Quick is flared out toward the end in a similar fashion but likely doesn't provide the same support. 

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I love ergons on my mountain bike. No hand discomfort during a 6 hour race. It is a bit of a different animal than road riding though. I think the version with bar-ends would be worth trying out


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I just put ergons on my LHT and I love them. Putting them on MTN bike next.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What do folks have to say about trekking bars generally? I've never tried them but they look interesting.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I used Ergon grips on my flat bar and LOVED them once I got them adjusted. I did however change to Moustache Bars when I converted from a triple/9 speed to a double/10 speed. 

Went from rapid fire shifters to bar ends during the conversion, I can get more aero in a headwind and a few more hand positions. It works for me.

W/ Ergon Grips/Rapid fire shifters:









W/ Ergon Grips & Paul thumbies (went double/10-speed at this point):









W/ Moustache Bars, bar end shifters and Tiagra brake levers


----------

